# Dirt jumps on Long Island?



## Brenan2003 (Nov 13, 2017)

Me and a friend have had dirt jumps on Long Island for a while now, but there small. We are keeping up with it and always adding more to it, but we are looking for others. I have been to the one near miller place, but that’s it. We found other one but they have been abandoned for years. When I get a chance I will post some pictures of our dirt jumps but I want to see your dirt jumps and other ones you know of. If you want to stay private of keep the spot private just pm me, so let’s see them.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Where is the Miller Place one?

I’ve looked for it but couldn’t find it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brenan2003 (Nov 13, 2017)

I will pm you for the direction to it.


----------



## Brenan2003 (Nov 13, 2017)

racelift


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

not that i care about that spot because i don't dig there, but directions to a jump spot is the beginning of it's end. as someone who has lost multiple places along the way because of people giving directions online, please reserve directions to jump spots to PM's...


----------



## Brenan2003 (Nov 13, 2017)

WestCoastHucker now that I think about it yea that is pretty dumb of me I removed it and will pm him the directions.


----------

